# Apple Producing Smaller Version of iPad



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From the *WSJ* --


> BY LORRAINE LUK
> 
> TAIPEI-Asian suppliers for Apple Inc. have started mass production of a new tablet computer smaller than the current iPad, executives at component makers said, as the Silicon Valley company tries to stay competitive against tablets from rivals such as Google Inc. and Amazon.com Inc.
> 
> The smaller tablet will have a 7.85-inch liquid-crystal display with a lower resolution than the latest iPad


Obviously targeting the Kindle Fire market


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> Obviously targeting the Kindle Fire market


Yeah....they've been getting their clock cleaned in terms of lost competitive sales in the small tablet market.

With the Kindle, Kindle HD, and Nexus 7 already out there and growing their market share...it'll be interesting to see how getting to the game late bodes for sales.

I have little doubt they'll sell anything with the apple logo on it, but this is a rare case where they are behind the competition to get things out to market.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I wouldn't (read _can't_) carry an ipad, but I can slip a 7" Kindle Fire in the side pocket of my shorts.

Size matters.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nick said:


> I wouldn't (read _can't_) carry an ipad, but I can slip a 7" Kindle Fire in the side pocket of my shorts.
> 
> Size matters.


I have little doubt Apple would/will sell a bunch of these. Based on various things I've read...there's pent up demand already out there for a smaller profile tablet. I prefer the 10.1" size for viewing, but I also see lots of Kindles out there.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have no doubt they will sell several million within days of release - assuming production is up.

It's got a tight window for price point. The cost of the iPhone5 is around $190.

As an owner / co-owner of all three iPads, currently only two, I still think the 10" screen hits the sweet spot for browsing / portability.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah....they've been getting their clock cleaned in terms of lost competitive sales in the small tablet market.
> 
> With the Kindle, Kindle HD, and Nexus 7 already out there and growing their market share...it'll be interesting to see how getting to the game late bodes for sales.
> 
> I have little doubt they'll sell anything with the apple logo on it, but this is a rare case where they are behind the competition to get things out to market.


They are far from getting there clocks cleaned ! You need to do a little research before you say things . For one thing how can they get there clocks cleaned if they don't make a smaller tablet yet ? And you can add up all other tablets big or small and they don't even come close to how many iPads have been sold and in use .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pfueri said:


> They are far from getting there clocks cleaned ! You need to do a little research before you say things . For one thing how can they get there clocks cleaned if they don't make a smaller tablet yet ? And you can add up all other tablets big or small and they don't even come close to how many iPads have been sold and in use ?


Apple has no product in the *7" tablet market*, and are more than a year behind having something out there to sell to this market. Amazon and Google saw a market and went after it - there are many millions of Kindle tablets out there....so yes...in the 7" tablet space...they are getting their clocks cleaned. Apples to Apples (pun intended).

Nobody's talking about their conventional tablet.

Once Apple actually has a 7" tablet, the interesting thing will be seeing the adoption rate and how their marketshare grows. Based on history, there's no doubt they'll sell plenty of them.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Apple has no product in the *7" tablet market*, and are more than a year behind having something out there to sell to this market. In the mean time, there are many millions of Kindle tablets out there....so yes...they are getting their clocks cleaned. Apples to Apples (pun intended).
> 
> Nobody's talking about their conventional tablet.


And that is what I said they don't make one yet . Did you even reed what I said ? So how can they get there clocks cleaned ? Even though they have sold and are still selingl more iPads than any other tablet made big or small ? Is all I'm saying .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pfueri said:


> And that is what I said they don't make one yet . Did you even reed what I said ? So how can they get there clocks cleaned ? Even though they have sold and are still selingl more iPads than any other tablet made big or small ? Is all I'm saying .


I get what you said....yes.

But having NO offering to a specific consumer market compared with millions sold in contrast is getting your clock cleaned. At least for now. No sense arguing about how there other tablet in this context - the thread is about 7" tablets.

There were rumors 3 years ago Apple was considering releasing a smaller tablet...yet none was released.

I suspect Apple will leverage its marketing power and launch their own 7" tablet and sell millions of them.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I get what you said....yes.
> 
> But having NO offering to a specific consumer market compared with millions sold in contrast is getting your clock cleaned. At least for now. No sense arguing about how there other tablet in this context - the thread is about 7" tablets.


Not to keep going on about this but if a company don't make a product and another one dose how can they be cleaning there clock ? That is like saying all 7 inch tablets are cleaning Kmarts clock . Because they don't make one .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pfueri said:


> Not to keep going on about this but if a company don't make a product and another one dose how can they be cleaning there clock ? *That is like saying all 7 inch tablets are cleaning Kmarts clock *. Because they don't make one .


But Apple is in the tablet business and *chose* not to address this market until now...when they see other are having success there. And unlike Kmart...they *are* in the tablet business.

So let's move on and let others chime in...I'll drop any further responses to that position accordingly as well.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I get what you said....yes.
> 
> But having NO offering to a specific consumer market compared with millions sold in contrast is getting your clock cleaned. At least for now. No sense arguing about how there other tablet in this context - the thread is about 7" tablets.
> 
> ...


And the only reason they have sold any 7 inch tablets is because they are cheap made of plastic . And they don't even make any profit on them . So let Amazon and google keep losing money on them .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pfueri said:


> And the only reason they have sold any 7 inch tablets is because they are cheap made of plastic . And they don't even make any profit on them . So let Amazon and google keep losing money on them .


You might want to read this...

http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/01/amazons-kindle-fire-money-making-strategy-working/47605/


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> But Apple is in the tablet business and *chose* not to address this market until now...when they see other are having success there. And unlike Kmart...they *are* in the tablet business.
> 
> So let's move on and let others chime in...I'll drop any further responses to that position accordingly as well.


No problem . We will all see if and when Apple makes a 7 inch tablet I'm sure it will be a better built and more sought after product .


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You might want to read this...
> 
> http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/01/amazons-kindle-fire-money-making-strategy-working/47605/


We are talking hardware . But if you want to talk about all the media Apple sells with there IOS devices you could not even come close .


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Certainly a possibility. You might want to read the article on this topic via the link I included 2 posts back.


You know Apple sells more music and games on there IOS platform than anyone else .


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

pfueri said:


> You know Apple sells more music and games on there IOS platform than anyone else .


OK.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Gents, 

I am not completely satisfied with the tone of this thread. Please be a little more respectful.

Thanks.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> OK.


I looked at it . Amazon sells thousands of products . And makes alot of money from that .If Amazon were a hardware only company they would not have even made a tablet to go against iPad .


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The key will be the price. A lot of people that have a 7" tablet got one because they are fairly cheap. With normal Apple pricing, thy still may not be able to crack the market. It will still be at a premium.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> The key will be the price. A lot of people that have a 7" tablet got one because they are fairly cheap. With normal Apple pricing, thy still may not be able to crack the market. It will still be at a premium.


If the rumors are true, the iPad mini screen will have 40% more area than a standard 7" tablet, so not exactly an apples to Apple comparison when it comes to pricing.  It's really in a class by itself, IMO, at 2/3 the size of a standard iPad.

One way to compare faily might be "sq in" pricing. A 16GB Nexus 7 at $225 (after the play store credit) is $10.23 per sq in. A 16GB iPad mini at $299 would be $9.97 per sq in, so comparable. (By comparison, a 9.7" iPad2 is $8.86 and an iPad3 is $11.09 per sq in.)









Image from: Cult of Mac.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am really think it will be a lower priced lower-end version. $199?

Maybe rear camera only
Maybe wifi only
Maybe non retina display


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

woj027 said:


> Maybe non retina display


I'm with you on this. If I had to guess, to keep price down it will be 1024x768. On a 7.85" screen, that's ~ 162 PPI, so a bit sharper than an iPad 2 at 132 PPI, but not retina.

I do think it will have front and back cameras, tho. To stay consistent with current iPods, iPhones and iPads.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> If the rumors are true, the iPad mini screen will have 40% more area than a standard 7" tablet, so not exactly an apples to Apple comparison when it comes to pricing.


Quite true.

Then again...how much more will people want to pay for 0.85" of added screen? I suspect you are spot on that it will mostly come down to price, as well as brand loyalty. Apple has always been strong on loyalty.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Quite true.
> 
> Then again...how much more will people want to pay for 0.85" of added screen? I suspect you are spot on that it will mostly come down to price, as well as brand loyalty. Apple has always been strong on loyalty.


I can actually see some of the really loyal having both. An iPad sometimes is a bit large just for reading a book etc. I can honestly see some using both units depending on the circumstances they are in at the time.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> I can actually see some of the really loyal having both. An iPad sometimes is a bit large just for reading a book etc. I can honestly see some using both units depending on the circumstances they are in at the time.


Same here -- if the mini is priced no more than $299 then I will likely get one & carry it with me in my purse.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

dpeters11 said:


> I can actually see some of the really loyal having both. An iPad sometimes is a bit large just for reading a book etc. I can honestly see some using both units depending on the circumstances they are in at the time.


Enter the battery-powered, fully-wired and socketed iPad backpack/knapsack, to carry all those various tablets and stuff. The main problem I have with any portable device, be it laptop, notebook or tablet is that there is no carry handle. The Panny "Toughbook" has a handle but who can afford one of those? I want a handle.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Nick said:


> The Panny "Toughbook" has a handle but who can afford one of those? I want a handle.


Speaking of which, I noticed last week they came out with a new one. A little cheaper, but not by much:

http://betanews.com/2012/09/25/panasonic-knocks-down-price-on-second-gen-lightweight-toughbook-53/


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

The more devices in the Apple Ecosystem ... the better it is for those already in the Ecosystem or those that see the value in the Ecosystem ... good stuff.

More is good ... more apps, more uses, more 3rd party possibilities, perfect.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve said:


> Speaking of which, I noticed last week they came out with a new one. A little cheaper, but not by much:
> 
> http://betanews.com/2012/09/25/panasonic-knocks-down-price-on-second-gen-lightweight-toughbook-53/


With no numeric keypad, is that a 4:3 AR screen I see? That is what I want and need.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve said:


> Speaking of which, I noticed last week they came out with a new one. A little cheaper, but not by much:
> 
> http://betanews.com/2012/09/25/panasonic-knocks-down-price-on-second-gen-lightweight-toughbook-53/


With no numeric keypad, is that a 4:3 AR screen I see? That is what I want and need.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Nick said:


> With no numeric keypad, is that a 4:3 AR screen I see? That is what I want and need.


Specs here. At 1366 x 768, appears to be 16:9.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

This is the size I was hoping the original iPad would be, and I will be getting one. I love my iPad 2, but I have small hands and it is hard for me to hold when I read. I usually have to rest it on the arm of the chair and then I get a stiff neck or something.

I'm just hoping that they use the same anti-glare screen as they have on the iPhone 5 so I will be able to read it outside too. Depending on the specs, I just might get the one with the largest amount of storage and 3G, and then sell my iPad 2.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been itching to get a Nexus 7, but I tried a 7" Nook Color before we bought our iPad 2, and the 7" 16:9 screen was just too small for comfortable web browsing, both for my eyes and my fingers. The iPad Mini looks like it may be a great compromise between overall size and screen size (below), so I'm really looking forward to trying one out.

James Kendrick of ZDNet, who currently owns 4 different tablets, loves his iPad, but finds himself using his Nexus 7 more, due to it's convenient size. He had this to say: http://www.zdnet.com/ipad-mini-why-i-am-buying-one-as-soon-as-possible-7000005077/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Apple is obviously targeting those who don't want to pay $499 for an iPad. That's OK I guess but it's hard to say how many they will actually sell. For Apple users like me who already have an iPad, I don't plan on buying an iPad mini. Have no use for it at all. Wouldn't want the smaller screen. My iPhone is fine for that.

I just don't see Apple breaking any records with the iPad mini. The usual die hard Apple fans already have the iPad so I don't see them flooding the stores with lines around the block.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I just can't see the appeal of a small 4x3 tablet. It's too wide to be one comfortable one-handed.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I like the Retina display on the iPad3, these may be good for the kids, gotta check it out once released.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RasputinAXP said:


> I just can't see the appeal of a small 4x3 tablet. It's too wide to be one comfortable one-handed.


I hold a standard iPad in portrait mode one-handed now, so the larger size won't be an issue for me. Weight after prolonged use is my issue. If they make it as thin and relatively light weight as the iPhone 5, I think it will be very comfortable.

Plus 7.9", 4:3 for web browsing will allow you to see more of a web page at a larger type size than on a 7" tablet.


----------



## gilg1 (May 13, 2008)

The price point for the 7" err more closer to 8" tablet will be $399. If you look at Apple's products: iPhone-$199.99, iPod Touch-$299.99, and the iPad-$499.99, the missing price point is $399.99.

Let me explain... the new iPod touch is what 4" and the iPad is at 10" yet their price points are $200 apart. There is no way Apple will undercut selling the iPod touch by offering it a similar price point or one that is below it.

Why will Apple sell it at $399.99 whereas everyone else is selling it at $199.99? Simply because they can. Apple does a great job, in fact probably the best at marketing their products.

I am not in anyway an Apple fanboy but truth is truth. Once the Kindle Fire and Nexus 7 came out, Apple had no choice but to get into this space.

Oh BTW... HDTV is correct in the previous argument. Although Apple was not selling a 7" tablet, they are THE company that brought a successful
tablet to market with the iPad. Samsung and HTC tried to compete early in the space by releasing first a 7" tablet with no luck and Apple ignored it because there wasn't much success. Not until Amazon brought out the Kindle did Apple need to take notice. Now they have and will no doubt sell millions of iPad Minis. But Apple was definitely losing business to this particular market share and "getting their clocks cleaned" in this particular area.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

pfueri said:


> And that is what I said they don't make one yet . Did you even reed what I said ? So how can they get there clocks cleaned ? Even though they have sold and are still selingl more iPads than any other tablet made big or small ? Is all I'm saying .


If you take the whole tablet market, it's possible to have one large segment where one's clock can be cleaned. And it's hyperbole, anyway; a colorful figure of speech.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nick said:


> Enter the battery-powered, fully-wired and socketed iPad backpack/knapsack, to carry all those various tablets and stuff. The main problem I have with any portable device, be it laptop, notebook or tablet is that there is no carry handle. The Panny "Toughbook" has a handle but who can afford one of those? I want a handle.


I'm afraid you're out of luck, then. I just don't see anyone adding a handle, as most people want the protection of a case when they move their device. Plus the vulnerability to breakage of the handle itself and knocks to the device that'd bring in a lot more repairs and complaints. That's my handle on the situation....


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

gilg1 said:


> The price point for the 7" err more closer to 8" tablet will be $399. If you look at Apple's products: iPhone-$199.99, iPod Touch-$299.99, and the iPad-$499.99, the missing price point is $399.99.


You could be right, but I sure hope you're wrong.

They actually do have a $399 product ATM. The non-Retina iPad 2. So unless the iPad Mini is Retina, might be hard for them to justify charging the same $399 for a smaller non-Retina device.



> There is no way Apple will undercut selling the iPod touch by offering it a similar price point or one that is below it.


Different market segments, IMHO. Desire for pocketability vs. desire for screen size. Also at $299, the iPod Touch is 32GB. I think a 32GB iPad mini will cost $399. Just my .02.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chris Blount said:


> Apple is obviously targeting those who don't want to pay $499 for an iPad. That's OK I guess but it's hard to say how many they will actually sell. For Apple users like me who already have an iPad, I don't plan on buying an iPad mini. Have no use for it at all. Wouldn't want the smaller screen. My iPhone is fine for that.
> 
> I just don't see Apple breaking any records with the iPad mini. The usual die hard Apple fans already have the iPad so I don't see them flooding the stores with lines around the block.


Agree. At the same time, I'd buy one for my gf, and then we'd have an extra device just for reading. My iPad has been burning through battery time even when asleep, and so the other day I read part of a book on my iPhone. It was surprisingly convenient and comfortable, aside from flipping the tiny pages every few seconds. The iPad isn't comfortable for extended reading unless it's on its own stand.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> [...] the other day I read part of a book on my iPhone. It was surprisingly convenient and comfortable, aside from flipping the tiny pages every few seconds.


Funny you mention that. I have an old HTC Incredible (3.5 inch screen) I use like an iPod, and it is a surprisingly good e-book reader. Larger type than the newspaper, but as you say, more page flips.


----------



## gilg1 (May 13, 2008)

Yup...you are probably right... I forgot that they still sell the iPad 2 at $399.99.... 16gb iPad Mini at $299.99 is a better price point with the 32gb probably at $399.99


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> If you take the whole tablet market, it's possible to have one large segment where one's clock can be cleaned. And it's hyperbole, anyway; a colorful figure of speech.


Amazon, ever vigilant for new trends in the marketplace, has added a new line of products -- cleaned clocks. I've ordered two, one for the mantle and one for the loo. :sure:


Laxguy said:


> I'm afraid you're out of luck, then. I just don't see anyone adding a handle, as most people want the protection of a case when they move their device. Plus the vulnerability to breakage of the handle itself and knocks to the device that'd bring in a lot more repairs and complaints. That's my handle on the situation....


I took my laptop to a pc repair shop and they said they could _handle_ that. 

EDIT: A local jeweler is now offering a new service -- clock cleaning.

_bada boom!_


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Bada Bing!!

I hope those cleaned clocks are digital! 

Way easier to clean digital streams than analogue....:hurah:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This probably belongs in another thread, but speaking of digital clocks, I recently got an analog-to-digital converter for my bladder -- now I pee a digital stream, but I still have to raise the seat! :lol: _bada-bada-boom!_


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sixto said:


> The more devices in the Apple Ecosystem ... the better it is for those already in the Ecosystem or those that see the value in the Ecosystem ... good stuff.
> 
> More is good ... more apps, more uses, more 3rd party possibilities, perfect.


 "Ecosystem." I hate that word even more than "Cloud." :lol: It's not a forest, it's a tablet! :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Nick said:


> This probably belongs in another thread, but speaking of digital clocks, I recently got an analog-to-digital converter for my bladder -- now I pee a digital stream, but I still have to raise the seat! :lol: _bada-bada-boom!_


 Using your example it sounds like you added an "L" by mistake in digital c*L*ock. :grin:


----------

